# Questions about Assurance



## nwink (Dec 9, 2011)

(1) In WCF ch 18, Psalm 38 and 88 are cited as proofs of the believer's lack of assurance. How are these proof that a believer can lack assurance of salvation? It appears more as though the psalmist just feels as if God is "distant".

(2) Is seeking-assurance basically intertwined with sanctification in its purpose? Would the difference just be in the purpose...that seeking-assurance is seeking to know one is a child of God whereas sanctification is growth in holiness (which is a secondary basis of assurance)?

(3) Is it accurate to say that objective assurance is of the essence of faith, but subjective assurance is not of the essence of faith?


----------



## KMK (Dec 9, 2011)

> WSC Q 36 What are the benefits which in this life do accompany or flow from justification, adoption, and sanctification?
> A: The benefits which in this life do accompany or flow from justification, adoption, and sanctification, are, assurance of God's love, peace of conscience, joy in the Holy Ghost,1 increase of grace,2 and perseverance therein to the end.3



Assurance is a 'benefit' that flows from the 'sight and sense' of justification, adoption and sanctification. Knowledge of and experience with justification, adoption and sanctification assures the heart of the believer that God's promises are sure.


----------



## MW (Dec 9, 2011)

nwink said:


> (1) In WCF ch 18, Psalm 38 and 88 are cited as proofs of the believer's lack of assurance. How are these proof that a believer can lack assurance of salvation? It appears more as though the psalmist just feels as if God is "distant".



Some of the older commentators show the conflict in the Psalms to be between sight and faith, e.g., Calvin and Dickson. I think that kind of understanding of the Psalms lies behind the appeal in chap. 18 of the Confession -- faith is wrestling its way to a comfortable assurance amidst the irreconcilable conflict between "spirit" (renewed human nature) and flesh (remnants of fallen human nature).



nwink said:


> (2) Is seeking-assurance basically intertwined with sanctification in its purpose? Would the difference just be in the purpose...that seeking-assurance is seeking to know one is a child of God whereas sanctification is growth in holiness (which is a secondary basis of assurance)?



Sanctification is intertwined but I wouldn't say that sanctification and assurance are to be measured in proportion to each other. The Lord's method is to lead the blind by a way they know not.



nwink said:


> (3) Is it accurate to say that objective assurance is of the essence of faith, but subjective assurance is not of the essence of faith?



In the exercise of faith, the subjective is the person believing and the objective is the thing believed. Those terms might not be useful in this context. Technically the difference is usually discussed under what is called "direct" and "reflex" acts of faith. Think of the promise, "Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and thou shalt be saved." A direct act of faith (1) knows the propositional content of the promise, (2) assents to its truth value, and (3) trusts in (receives and rests upon) Christ for salvation. Without these three elements there is no saving faith. Hence, there must be direct assurance in the act of faith with regards to the appropriation of the promise to oneself, that is, an assurance that what is said is true and a trusting response to it. A reflex act of faith, on the other hand, reflects upon the exercise of faith in the person who has believed and the appropriation of the thing promised. Assurance flows on the basis that "true" faith has been placed in Christ, and therefore the thing promised is "truly" one's own. It is this latter assurance which is not of the essence of faith.


----------



## KMK (Dec 10, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> It is this latter assurance which is not of the essence of faith.



Thanks, Rev Winzer. A million thanks for that nugget.


----------

